# Kira-kira.



## staarlight (Jun 11, 2007)

My beloved rat, Kira-kira, passed away about four months ago.

Her and one of my current rats, Belle, had had a playdate with one of my friends young rats, and picked up a cold virus from her, which turned into pneumonia. After bringing them to the vet, we recieved two weeks worth of medication, and gave it to them. Belle recovered well, but sadly, Kira did not. She seemed to be fine, and for about a week after seemingly recovered, she was a little sluggish, but seemed to be okay.

I came home from work one night to find her stiff, halfway out of her house. She was cold, and stiff. 

She appeared to have been sleeping though, and it looked like she wasn't in pain when she passed. Because of the fact that the ground was frozen when she died, I had to freeze her, and recently buried her in the garden, to give back to the earth. 

RIP my love.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Aww im sorry. shes adorable and happily scurrying around your other rats watchin over them and you/


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a real beauty!


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

sorry for your loss x


----------

